# Our Crypt Facade



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Have a look at our new facade for this year

http://www.bastardrat.com/2005entrance.html


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

looking great!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

awsome stuff!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it. That thing is big enough to have a party. I will be over.


----------

